# Just completed install lovells radius rod bushings.....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I just completed this about hour ago and yup braking feels less slugish, more responsive, looks like no more steering wheel shake when slowing down around 40-50mph etc. I used the next postive caster setting from stock which is +1/4.

I dont think with that caster setting I shouldt have tire rubbing fender! Basically the whole front end, from steering and braking feels better. Is this normal when I was tightening the big middle nut the radius rod arm was moving with the force when tightning thats cool right?

This saturday morning I will be putting in new kyb struts, and pedders strut bushings/bearings.

I want to be sure that the oem washer on the driver's side that we leave installed, when putting the washers and new bushings together they are put together in front of that oem washer right, such as just leave that washer where it was and don't move it right? 

Edit.... Also while reading here in the forums some seem to install pretty much like I did!..... I was reading the service ALLDATA program and in there it says to not tighten up the big middle nut yet lower the car and bounce the suspension 3 times using the bumper then torque down the middle nut.

Well What I did was raise the car from front and support on jacks and then torque down the 4 nuts, then I did tighten the middle nut pretty tight and snug not torque it down hard yet. Then I did lower it to ground but did not bounce the suspension, then drove up my rhino ramps so I have clearance to tighten the middle nut some more. IS this still cool or what? Thanks


----------



## gtothis (Oct 5, 2011)

*old radius rod bushings*

The washer on the drivers side should be touching the bushing and the spacers after the washer not between the washer and bushing. Just make sure you torqued the big nut enough to not allow it come loose while driving. if possible put some loctite.




pctek said:


> I just completed this about hour ago and yup braking feels less slugish, more responsive, looks like no more steering wheel shake when slowing down around 40-50mph etc. I used the next postive caster setting from stock which is +1/4.
> 
> I dont think with that caster setting I shouldt have tire rubbing fender! Basically the whole front end, from steering and braking feels better. Is this normal when I was tightening the big middle nut the radius rod arm was moving with the force when tightning thats cool right?
> 
> ...


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

gtothis said:


> Are your old radius rod bushings still good or leaking i would buy them from you. sent you PM with my # and info. thank you
> 
> Also the washer on the drivers side should be touching the bushing and the spacers after the washer not between the washer and bushing. Just make sure you torqued the big nut enough to not allow it come loose while driving. if possible put some loctite.


Lets see if I get this right..... The drivers side washer the one we suppose to leave on, when you take out and pull out the old bushing on driver side that washer stays in the same location/position where its at right? Where its at is at the end of the rod. So in order it will be stock washer then the washers/spacers that come with the kit after that right?


----------



## gtothis (Oct 5, 2011)

it should look like this, spacers after the stock washer.


----------



## gtothis (Oct 5, 2011)

I sent you a PM.


----------

